# Buying a Horse in Abu Dhabi



## jypetes (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,

I wonder if someone can help. I am looking at moving to Abu Dhabi in March 2010 and buying a horse. Are most of the horses imported in or is there an expat classifieds listing... as I cannot seem to find one on the web. Also can any let me know the average livery costs and recommend a school/trainer who is dressage based? Are there any places to avoid?

Many thanks for all your hel in advance.

Kind regards
Simone


----------

